# War Games



## army

Posted by *"Peter deVries" <rsm_kes_cc254@hotmail.com>* on *Wed, 28 Mar 2001 18:27:39 *
Anyone going to watch that War Games t.v. show tonight? Its an American 
simulation No I‘m not talking about that boot camp show.
I was just windering if anyone knew what time and channel it is on? Thanks,
Pete
>From: "Ian Edwards" 
>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>To: 
>Subject: MMM/OMM/CMM
>Date: Wed, 28 Mar 2001 00:19:47 -0700
>
>I‘ve been told there is virtually no limit to the number of MMMs that can 
>be
>awarded hope I‘m wrong. I know one PRes unit that seems to get one person
>gong‘d with it per year and that‘s just a case of using a little 
>imagination
>in writing up the papers and a bit of proaction. But an OMM, that would a
>little harder to get and if like most orders, there is a limit to the 
>number
>of holders. If you want, I can check my "Blatherwick" for accuracy.
>
>----- Original Message -----
>From: John Gow 
>To: 
>Sent: Tuesday, March 27, 2001 11:00 PM
>Subject: Re: PRes pay and benefits was: Parking Lots  CDs
>
>
> >  Sgt/WO Bloggins got the OMM for 25/32 years service the PF
> > CD1...but PRes are not on the scale of issue?
> >
> > Can I stretch the point that its not me...but that I know a lot of 
>people
> > that are or should have been so awarded?
> >
> > Would gladly pay the fifty bucks if that! to cast or stamp the gong!!!
> >
>
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *Derrick Forsythe <Derrick.Forsythe@gov.ab.ca>* on *Wed, 28 Mar 2001 11:40:43 -0700*
I think it‘s on TBS - I‘m parading tonight so I‘ll miss it
> -----Original Message-----
> Frometer deVries [SMTP:rsm_kes_cc254@hotmail.com]
> Sent:Wednesday, March 28, 2001 11:28 AM
> To:army-list@cdnarmy.ca
> Subject:War Games
> 
> Anyone going to watch that War Games t.v. show tonight? Its an American 
> simulation No I‘m not talking about that boot camp show.
> I was just windering if anyone knew what time and channel it is on?
> Thanks,
> Pete
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> >From: "Ian Edwards" 
> >Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> >To: 
> >Subject: MMM/OMM/CMM
> >Date: Wed, 28 Mar 2001 00:19:47 -0700
> >
> >I‘ve been told there is virtually no limit to the number of MMMs that can
> 
> >be
> >awarded hope I‘m wrong. I know one PRes unit that seems to get one
> person
> >gong‘d with it per year and that‘s just a case of using a little 
> >imagination
> >in writing up the papers and a bit of proaction. But an OMM, that would a
> >little harder to get and if like most orders, there is a limit to the 
> >number
> >of holders. If you want, I can check my "Blatherwick" for accuracy.
> >
> >----- Original Message -----
> >From: John Gow 
> >To: 
> >Sent: Tuesday, March 27, 2001 11:00 PM
> >Subject: Re: PRes pay and benefits was: Parking Lots  CDs
> >
> >
> > >  Sgt/WO Bloggins got the OMM for 25/32 years service the PF
> > > CD1...but PRes are not on the scale of issue?
> > >
> > > Can I stretch the point that its not me...but that I know a lot of 
> >people
> > > that are or should have been so awarded?
> > >
> > > Would gladly pay the fifty bucks if that! to cast or stamp the
> gong!!!
> > >
> >
> >
> >--------------------------------------------------------
> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> >remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> >message body.
> 
> _________________________________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *Jean-Francois Menicucci <menicucci@videotron.ca>* on *Wed, 28 Mar 2001 13:45:58 -0500*
In MTL it is on CNN at 2000
jf
Peter deVries wrote:
> Anyone going to watch that War Games t.v. show tonight? Its an American
> simulation No I‘m not talking about that boot camp show.
> I was just windering if anyone knew what time and channel it is on? Thanks,
> Pete
>
> >From: "Ian Edwards" 
> >Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> >To: 
> >Subject: MMM/OMM/CMM
> >Date: Wed, 28 Mar 2001 00:19:47 -0700
> >
> >I‘ve been told there is virtually no limit to the number of MMMs that can
> >be
> >awarded hope I‘m wrong. I know one PRes unit that seems to get one person
> >gong‘d with it per year and that‘s just a case of using a little
> >imagination
> >in writing up the papers and a bit of proaction. But an OMM, that would a
> >little harder to get and if like most orders, there is a limit to the
> >number
> >of holders. If you want, I can check my "Blatherwick" for accuracy.
> >
> >----- Original Message -----
> >From: John Gow 
> >To: 
> >Sent: Tuesday, March 27, 2001 11:00 PM
> >Subject: Re: PRes pay and benefits was: Parking Lots  CDs
> >
> >
> > >  Sgt/WO Bloggins got the OMM for 25/32 years service the PF
> > > CD1...but PRes are not on the scale of issue?
> > >
> > > Can I stretch the point that its not me...but that I know a lot of
> >people
> > > that are or should have been so awarded?
> > >
> > > Would gladly pay the fifty bucks if that! to cast or stamp the gong!!!
> > >
> >
> >
> >--------------------------------------------------------
> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> >remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> >message body.
>
> _________________________________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Mason" <maseroni@hotmail.com>* on *Wed, 28 Mar 2001 15:13:12 -0500*
TBS at 8:00 pm
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *Juno847627709@aol.com* on *Wed, 28 Mar 2001 15:43:20 EST*
Yep, TBS- ‘The Superstation‘
Channel 47 where I‘m at.
Boot camp show details, anyone?
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Jay Digital" <todesengel@home.com>* on *Wed, 28 Mar 2001 16:06:54 -0500*
FOX at 2000
I‘d suggest watching bootcamp as the TBS special is repeated right after
it‘s first airing.
--
There is nothing wrong with the car except that it is on fire.
   -Murray Walker
----- Original Message -----
From: 
To: 
Sent: Wednesday, March 28, 2001 3:43 PM
Subject: Re: War Games
> Yep, TBS- ‘The Superstation‘
> Channel 47 where I‘m at.
>
> Boot camp show details, anyone?
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *Juno847627709@aol.com* on *Wed, 28 Mar 2001 19:02:50 EST*
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *Juno847627709@aol.com* on *Wed, 28 Mar 2001 19:03:37 EST*
Thanks, Jay.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"F. A." <zzzzzzz@telusplanet.net>* on *Wed, 28 Mar 2001 21:59:25 -0700*
Just finished watching it... way ...cool!
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------

